# Pest on silver maple



## mowdenver (Aug 29, 2002)

While I was at a customers today I noticed a pile of fine wood dust at the bottom of an old wound. Frost crack I believe, from the base up about 2'. Wound has been there since I have been working the property 9 years.

Anyway I looked for insects and all I saw a yellow jacket/wasp type winged insect about 1 1/4". 1 only and was very lethargic. When it came out of the wound some dust droped. I have never seen wasps nest in tree wounds here. Very severe drought year if that would make a difference. Maybe the wasp had nothing to do with it, my first thought was termites-though they are rare here. 

So
Does it sound like a problem that needs to be treated? Its the only shade tree on the property and they don't want to lose it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 30, 2002)

Borer bee or carpenter wasp. There are a number of soletary insects that will nest in deadwood.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Sep 4, 2002)

there are also several clear winged moth borers that when in the adult stage resemble wasps . like the dogwood borer or the ash or lilac borer. they will make small holes in the trunks of trees and will have frass or dust. JPM


----------

